# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  hướng dẫn cài đặt win

## huongabc1

các bước cài đặc win
có thể chia thành 2 giai đoạn sau:
giai đoạn cài trên màn hình ký tự-text mode- giai đoạn này chương trình sẽ tiến hành chọn nơi chứa hệ điều hành, sao chép các tập tin cài đặt vào ổ cứng.
giai đoạn cài đặt trên màn hình đồ họa, gia đoạn này chương trình tiến hành cài đặt, yêu cầu nhập liệu các thông số: thông tin cá nhân, tổ chức..
để cài đặt win bạn vào ổ cdrom và khởi động máy.
nhấn phím bất kỳ để khởi động từ cd.
khi bạn thấy phía dưới của màn hình có dòng chữ sau:
*press F6 you need to install 1 thỉd pảty scsi ỏ raid driver...*
bạn không cần phải làm gì hết chỉ ngồi đợi.( vì đây là bước cài thiết bị raid nhưng ta không cần)
khi bạn thấy dưới góc trái có dòng sau:
*ENTER=CONTINUE R=REPAIR F3=QUIT*
Bạn nhấn enter để bắt đầu cài đặt
nhấn F8 để tiếp tục
nhấn các phím mũi tên để chọn phân vùng, nhấn enter đề xác nhận
nhấn enter để tiếp tục
bước này ta phải đợi cho đến khi chương trình hoàn tất quá trình sao chép.
nhấn enter để khời động lái máy tính. đợi cho đến khi xuất hiện màn hình tiếp theo
nhấp chuột vào nút next để tiếp tục
màn hình tiếp theo se yêu cầu ta điền thông tin vè người sử dụng (có thể bỏ qua) nhấp next để tiếp tục
nhập số cd key vào và nhấp next để tiếp tục
nhấp next tiếp tục
nhấp next tiếp tục
nhấp next tiếp tục]
nhấp next tiếp tục
nhấp next tiếp tục
chọn "no, not at thí time" và nhấp next
nhập vào ở muc " your name" tài khoản "user" và nhấp next
nhấp finish để hoàn thành.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## nxtk2401

óe nên làm cái hình nữa cho dễ ! 
cái này cần biết tiếng anh là cài được liền hùi xưa tui cũng tự mò thế mà cũng quen

----------


## encomvn

tai khong co hinh nen moi noi vu vo vay thoi

----------

